# Refresh me on Puppia sizing



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

There are only a few stores near me that sell them and they only have BIG sizes, so I think I am going to have to order one online.
Aj has a harness but I need one for Bijou, will he wear an xs? or does he need smaller?

Also there are a few different styles right? over the head and then step in, which is better and why?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would get the step in XS. But it only comes in the mesh style. That should fit him fine. It will fit 2.5 to 3.5 lbs. 10 to 11" chest. No bigger than an 11" chest. The overhead XS will be too big for him. Either that or you could get the Pinkaholic in a size small. They run really teensy. The XS has a 8" chest, so I'm guessing the Small would have a 9 to 10" chest. His chest is 10", right? If it is still that, the above should work fine.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My pups always started fitting into the XS over the head at 3lbs. (seemed the standard weight for them all) It was obviously a bit on the baggy side at 3lbs but they could still wear it okay.... But I agree...the step in may be a better bet since they run a bit on the smaller side.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not even sure of his measurements anymore I need to check that actually. :lol:
I remember reading certain kinds fit differently and rather than just take a shot in the dark I hopefully just want to get the right size and be over it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes 10 inches is his chest.
I just measured.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The XS step in will def. fit him, then. It fits Gia really nice, and she has a 10" chest. He is old enough now that he probably won't outgrow it, either. I wouldn't try the overhead XS, though. It is too big for Lexie & Gia, but fits Chance, so it will be too big for Bijou.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright! sounds good.
Now where is a good place to order these online?
Best prices? and shipping to Canada! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The size small pinkaholic is the size Oakley and Bryco wear. They wear an XS over the head puppia, and they are both a bit smalll for the step in size Small, but the XS really is too snug. The XS step in stopped fitting Bryco at 2.5 lbs, and he does not have a big chest, he is close to 4 lbs now and has a 10" chest. But the XS step in is far too snug. Sure, it closes, but it makes it so he can't breathe, too  LOL. The XS non-lined pinkaholics still fit Oakley and Bryco, but I prefer MORE velcro than less lol, so they wear the smalls.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know, Bryco's got a 10" chest, and the XS step in really is too snug, but the small step in is HUGE on him...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oy the confusion! :lol:

I just don't want to end up with something too big. He is a PITA to buy clothes for, unless I buy off e-bay or what have you.
I like to shop locally but it's hard.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would go with a pinkaholic, they're more adjustable and fit better. I do think he'll still be borderline there, BUT my guess is a small would be the way to go for Bijou. We just got Bryco the blue camo one and its soooo cute. Bryco is about 3/4 lb bigger than Bijou and a similar build I think, low to the ground, and compact. The step ins just DONT have a lot of adjustability. In my experience, they don't fit any chest over 9" comfortably, but thats just my experience.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you should check out Puppia Ritefit and Superior...adjustable neck and chest....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> you should check out Puppia Ritefit and Superior...adjustable neck and chest....


I think they are too bulky for a dog under 5 lbs, plus the smallest size is a small


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I think they are too bulky for a dog under 5 lbs, plus the smallest size is a small




yes I agreed it's a bulky.....the superior is not so bad cause it's velcro


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is how the XS step in Puppia fits for us. 

Lexie, 11" chest. It fits perfect. No room to grow, but not to snug.



















It is WAY too big for Jade with an 8" chest.




























I think it fits Gia with a 10" chest just the exact way you would want it for a pup that could be growing some. She is sleeping, so no pics of her in it, but you get the idea from the diff. chest sizes above.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe I just got a dunce puppia then lol, but Oakley has an 11" chest at the widest part, and it the velcro just barely touches. How weird.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

where did you finnd them here? I have only seen them at home sense but they only ever have LARGE which is way too big even for my giants lol

ps I just measured Ninja for the first time in a year ++++ and I made him out to be way bigger than he actually is hahaha 

he's 10 inch neck, 13.5 chest and 12 length and 8 height!

Baby is 10 inch neck, 13 chest, 11 length and 8 height! 

they're pretty well the same size Ninja is just 2.6 lbs heavier! 

Guess I have standard chi sizes afterall :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nah, I'm sure the one you got was fine. The Small lined Puppia's are huge on Lexie & Gia. They can walk out of those. Maybe I'm just measuring their chest too loose or something. Could be Lexie's is 10.5 inches instead of 11. But anyway, the XS step in fits her well.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another angle for ya. Anyway, hope this helps you in your choice.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kristi 

How old is Bryco now?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Kristi
> 
> How old is Bryco now?


9 months. I just re-measured his chest, as its been a month or so, and it's 10.5" now, with the tape measure snug. The XS step in 1/2 way fastens but its really snug, the buckle is uncomfortably snug on him. Keep in mind LC have more fur than SC too, you don't wanna be clipping the buckle into his fur or anything. I also re-measured Oakley, and hers is still 11", and the XS really doesn't really fasten on her. Oh, most of the extra 1/2" on B, lol...I think its mostly fur, its gotten really thick lately.

Bryco has a nice "broad" build/chest, so if Bijou has a pixie like build, versus a more broad one, that's something to consider, too. Boys generally have more broad chests than girls, or...at least they are supposed to, which will change the way the step in's fit, too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So he is about the same age as Bijou! Do you know what his birth weight was?
Bijou was born March 1st 2010.

True on the Fur! Bijou is a fluffy little dude. I don't think he is super chesty though, he has a mostly petite body. I guess the best way is to try some on him if I can find a shop.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

B's birthweight was 2.5 oz lol. he was tiny tiny until I switched him to raw and then he grew! Now he is 3 lb 12 oz on the nose  Until about 5 months old he charted under 3 lb but I'm kinda glad he got a bit bigger. I just snapped some pics I am uploading for you of him & the small vs xs puppia, so maybe it will help? FWIW, the over-the-head style in the ipuppyone with the adjustable neck is what fits him best  (http://www.pupincloset.com has them).


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This is so funny Bijou was 3oz at birth, so birth size really means zilch in most cases.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This shows his build. 3 lb 12 oz. So he IS bigger than Bijou, I think you said he's 3 lb?










Chest measurement.











Small versus Xsmall











XS...this is REALLY tight lol. Like he won't walk w/ it on tight.











Front view










This is the small. I'm holding it the way I want it to fit, so the buckle's not done/velcro's overlapped so much it doesn't touch.











Fastened up, loose but it's not too bad. Not sure I'd walk him in it though.











Front view of the small.











Velcro leftover-age lol.











Open view...why the sizes are SO vastly different is beyond me.


Like, the XS may fit him today...? But if he grows much at ALL, not sure it would be the best purchase. The only problem I have with Puppia Over-The-Heads & Bryco is the XS fits him but his head is too big for the opening. So I get the lightly adjustable ipuppyones for him, those work well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> This is so funny Bijou was 3oz at birth, so birth size really means zilch in most cases.



It's so true. Bryco's breeder told me when I got him at 10 weeks (he was 16 oz then) that he'd be a 4.5 lb adult, and I think that's about right. His growth plates are closed (he had a preliminary OFA exam and I had them take an xray...growth plates are closed so his frame is pretty much done, can't see him gaining more than .5 on the frame he has, so...thats interesting), but they know his lines and even though he charted itty bitty, he will be exactly what they said he'd be. :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so odd. Why does the XS fit L & G with the same size chest as Bryco? Maybe I measure their chest wrong. I could swear I'm doing it right. I know the Puppia's are the same size XS's, because we measured them way back when we ordered them. Maybe the Small will fit Bijou. I don't want you to order something that ends up to small.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> That is so odd. Why does the XS fit L & G with the same size chest as Bryco? Maybe I measure their chest wrong. I could swear I'm doing it right. I know the Puppia's are the same size XS's, because we measured them way back when we ordered them. Maybe the Small will fit Bijou. I don't want you to order something that ends up to small.


See I think the small would be too big, Bijou is almost 1 lb smaller than Bryco,  Its odd, but I'm sure your girls have a more delicate build than Bryco, but see what I mean? I swear I got dunce harnesses!! ha. The tape measure isn't even super snug, just held together, and he's around a 10.5" chest, but it barely closes. The biggest problem is the buckle, its almost too small to fasten over his shoulders. But that part of him is broad, whereas maybe its more narrow on your girls. I have no clue. The small is really to big for Bryco, though, like I wouldn't walk him in it. So if Bijou is almost 1 lb smaller, even tho they have similar chest measurement, I think it'd be too big, you can see in the pic the size difference between the 2 is ridiculous.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

The only thing I am wondering is if it's because Bryco is a long coat? Bijou is as well but looking at the pics of Bryco Bijou is not as "puffy" with fur. ha ha
And here I thought he had a lot of fur.


Kristi, I did notice when you measured Bryco in the pic you are measuring him more towards his waist, when I measured Bijou I literally had the tape stuck right behind his front legs. :lol:

Maybe THAT is the difference? placement of tape? I know Bijou is thick around the chest and ribs and then tapers down to almost nothing at his waist.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

When I measure Bijou right in the middle of his body he is 9.5 inches there and for good measure :lol: 8.5 inches around his tummy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> The only thing I am wondering is if it's because Bryco is a long coat? Bijou is as well but looking at the pics of Bryco Bijou is not as "puffy" with fur. ha ha
> And here I thought he had a lot of fur.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so, he measures smaller RIGHT behind the front legs, around 10" instead of 10.5", I just measure at the broadest part for the chest measurement. He does have a double coat, meaning there is a short downy under coat then longer fur growing in on top, all in all it is pretty thick. I really have no clue. I mean, I guess if you order the XS and its too small you always can get another puppy  ha ha. If he is 9.5" though, I would think it definitely fit him, just seems to be too snug for 10.5" for my boy, weird.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I don't I mean, I guess if you order the XS and its too small you always can get another puppy  ha ha.


Enabler! :lol: Man if you only knew


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I don't think so, he measures smaller RIGHT behind the front legs, around 10" instead of 10.5", I just measure at the broadest part for the chest measurement. He does have a double coat, meaning there is a short downy under coat then longer fur growing in on top, all in all it is pretty thick. I really have no clue. I mean, I guess if you order the XS and its too small you always can get another puppy  ha ha. If he is 9.5" though, I would think it definitely fit him, just seems to be too snug for 10.5" for my boy, weird.


I just checked again he is 10 inches in all through his chest from behind legs to the middle of his topline then he goes down to 9.5 then his stomach area is 8.5.
Perhaps he is more barrel chested :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If it's any help lotus has a mega thick coat growing like mad she has a 9 inch chest and the xs is a little big on her I would go for the xs I think it'll fit!

The small looks stupid she can't even hold it on anywhere its like putting a harness on an egg just rolling around in it! But she's really delicate set I think!! Get the xs in pink if it dot fit I'll have it lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I just checked again he is 10 inches in all through his chest from behind legs to the middle of his topline then he goes down to 9.5 then his stomach area is 8.5.
> Perhaps he is more barrel chested :lol:


He's just built like a strong lil boy momma!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL Sarah, I have noticed in the pics you post of lotus she does not have that barrel chest at all, she looks thin all the way through, but girls maybe are built a bit smaller in the chest?
Geez I have no idea, AJ is built like lotus long and straight with no puffed out chest. When I stand over top of bijou and look down he looks like a pear upside down.. LMAO
Best part is he has twig legs and when he gets going he waddles.
He really really cracks me up!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

KittyD said:


> LOL Sarah, I have noticed in the pics you post of lotus she does not have that barrel chest at all, she looks thin all the way through, but girls maybe are built a bit smaller in the chest?
> Geez I have no idea, AJ is built like lotus long and straight with no puffed out chest. When I stand over top of bijou and look down he looks like a pear upside down.. LMAO
> Best part is he has twig legs and when he gets going he waddles.
> He really really cracks me up!


She's built like her dad short and dainty lol girls do have different shapes and different coats!! If bijou has a huge coat when it comes in (up to 3 years!) you'll have to go up a size coz the coats can be massive but deffo try te xs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I really thought/think the XS will fit. But then from Kristi's pics I wasn't sure. :lol: Anyway, the XS fits L & G, but far too big for Jade. I think maybe I measure their chest too loose, and they are very short in height and length. So maybe the combo of the two is all I can guess. L & G can walk out of the Small, it's huge everywhere on them. Bijou is a little smaller than Gia, so I'm gonna say the XS should work.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you are right T! 
You know the blue winter coat I got from you?
Bijou can walk out of it.. he pulls his legs up the leg holes and then just worms his way through the neck opening and walks out of it.. LOL

The fur cuffs touch the floor on his legs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, that coat is an XS. But that fits Chance, so it def. won't fit Bijou! Bijou is def. smaller than Chance. I had that in Pink in XS too, but I sold it as well. It was too big for the girls. It's just not easy finding things to fit the wee ones. :/


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Miss Pixie is just under 4lbs her chest is 10.5 inches and I could only just do up the velcro on the XS step in. Shes short and stocky. I gave our xs to Sarah for Lotus and its a bit big on her! But yet the S step in is huge on her. I dont get why the sizes have to be sooo different. They should have had the xs as an xxs and them made a slightly bigger one for the xs. Its so frustrating!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It sounds bizzare! what are they thinking this company? :lol:


----------

